# Heck Duplicating Nibbler



## CalgaryPT (Jan 17, 2021)

Watching @johnnielsen 's post about the pantograph got me thinking about something the operator said in the video—that the machine was not for production, but rather for one-offs or prototyping. Many of my machines fall into this category. I've had my eye on a Heck for a while as it is kind of a non-computerized version of a CNC. It's right up my alley as I want nothing to do with computers anymore if I can help it. They are pretty cool machines. Sadly, I have no space for one, and they are pretty pricey. We'll see though...Aircraft Spruce in Ontario sells them. My industrial contact  says they make pretty good machines.


----------



## francist (Jan 17, 2021)

That’s a pretty cool machine alright. When I was glazing we bought a hand held nibbler for cutting and trimming our flashings — it worked okay but I hated the myriad of little crescent moon shaped chips that embedded into _everything._ Getting them off my glass cutting table (which was covered in carpet) was a nightmare.

I like the looks of the Heck better — plus it looks pretty compact too..... (hint hint)


----------



## Brent H (Jan 17, 2021)

That is a great machine.  It explains a few dies and punches I found in some of the tool boxes I purchased.  You could make some pretty neat copies of sheet parts quickly.


----------



## Dabbler (Jan 17, 2021)

that's one heck of a machine   looks fantastic!


----------



## DPittman (Jan 17, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> Watching @johnnielsen 's post about the pantograph got me thinking about something the operator said in the video—that the machine was not for production, but rather for one-offs or prototyping. Many of my machines fall into this category. I've had my eye on a Heck for a while as it is kind of a non-computerized version of a CNC. It's right up my alley as I want nothing to do with computers anymore if I can help it. They are pretty cool machines. Sadly, I have no space for one, and they are pretty pricey. We'll see though...Aircraft Spruce in Ontario sells them. My industrial contact  says they make pretty good machines.


Gosh that is so cool.  I'm mean cnc stuff is cool but this is cool in a unique way.  That would be "appropriate technology" for my shop.....and it doesn't take up a quarter for my space.  I think I will add it to my " when my numbers come in" list.  I didn't know such a thing existed.  Seems very useful.


----------



## Hacker (Jan 18, 2021)

That is a great machine, I can't think of how many times I could have used that.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 18, 2021)

DPittman said:


> Gosh that is so cool.  I'm mean cnc stuff is cool but this is cool in a unique way.  That would be "appropriate technology" for my shop.....and it doesn't take up a quarter for my space.  I think I will add it to my " when my numbers come in" list.  I didn't know such a thing existed.  Seems very useful.


Yeah, I've been looking at them for years and years. I'm trying to resist, but you guys aren't helping.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 18, 2021)

What are the things worth?  I have no idea....$4000???


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 18, 2021)

DPittman said:


> What are the things worth?  I have no idea....$4000???


The 3C model, which only has a 6.75" throat runs about $2800 CND + tooling.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 18, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> The 3C model, which only has a 6.75" throat runs about $2800 CND + tooling.


Well I guess compared to $4000 thats not so bad.  I could probably sell a kidney to fund that.  On second thought my kidneys probably are not premium " " machinery"  maybe I'd have to throw in some other vital organs ... a liver for a nibbler?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 18, 2021)

I'm awaiting details on the tooling. At 29 strokes per min.sec, I wonder about the lifecycle of dies. From my ironworker experience I know that after a thousand punches or so, tooling needs to be changed out. With a nibbler you don't punch a full hole at once, but still, I am curious. I used a Heck once, and the ad is a tad misleading about saving time over CNC design because you lose that same time on cutting a manual template. But I got out of CNC because I hated all the software issues, so I guess you have to pick your poison. Something they don't mention in the vid, which I learned when I got to try one, is that the newer double sided tapes on the market are strong enough to secure templates, making clamps unnecessary on many occasions. The tape also has the advantage of raising the template slightly above the material, which is needed for getting the die to follow the template. The machines are pretty durable; even the smaller one I am looking at is 130 lbs. The bigger model is almost 500 lbs. of Meehanite casting. I think their niche is freehand one-offs, or a few small parts at once. You have to be willing to spend the time on the template if you want consistent results.

I should stop writing about this now...I feel my self-discipline waning.


----------



## Hacker (Jan 18, 2021)

I have a friend that keeps telling me "if you don't deserve it who does?".  That little dig has put me in the doghouse with my wife a few times. LOL


----------



## francist (Jan 18, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> At 29 strokes per min., I wonder about the lifecycle of dies.


I think you mean 29 strokes per second, not per minute. At the latter rate it would hardly be worthwhile but at the former, heck, it’s crazy useful. When does it arrive....?


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 18, 2021)

francist said:


> I think you mean 29 strokes per second, not per minute. At the latter rate it would hardly be worthwhile but at the former, heck, it’s crazy useful. When does it arrive....?


Yes, you are correct. 1750/min, 29/sec. Sorry. 

And darn it all if the company didn't just call me from Michigan to answer all my questions AND put me in touch with their Canadian sales rep. Super nice guy, so now it's even harder to say no. They have been making the machine since 1966, are a family business and none of this is helping me or my budget.


----------



## Brent H (Jan 18, 2021)

But it’s still Christmas..... somewhere.... I mean, I still receiving things for my wife I bought months before Christmas so it still must be that giving and RECEIVING time of year .....


----------



## CalgaryPT (Jan 18, 2021)

Big help all you guys are.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 18, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> Big help all you guys are.


We just want you to be happy.


----------



## Chicken lights (Jan 18, 2021)

Err


DPittman said:


> We just want you to be happy.


New machines bring happiness....


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jan 19, 2021)

CalgaryPT said:


> Big help all you guys are.



Wants, needs, and total lusting are all different things when it comes to tools, firearms, boats, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## DPittman (Jan 19, 2021)

6.5 Fan said:


> Wants, needs, and total lusting are all different things when it comes to tools, firearms, boats, etc, etc, etc.


Yes but many of us cannot make those distinctions so we just need to be true to ourselves and let ourselves shine.  And the more machinery, gizmos, whirlybangs and firearms around me the shinier I get.


----------

